
What Your 6 Page Resume Says About You - fecak
http://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2016/02/18/what-your-six-page-resume-says-about-you-and-your-elegant-code/
======
paulgrum
No developer needs a 6 pages resume - or? Have a look at my Github profile
(for the technical part).

~~~
fecak
Agreed, but you might be stunned by how many _think_ they do (and are
unwilling to trim it down).

